# help deciding which sub to purchase?



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I think I've finally narrowed my choices down once again. Lol this is not as easy of a decision as I thought it would be! Unless someone throws a monkey wrench in to this: my two choices are the Svs PB-12nsd and the PSA XV15. If possible I'd like to hear from owners of both to help me put thus decision to rest. I plan on buying one or the other on Friday. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Everything I've read points to the XV15 outperforming the PB12-NSD in both output and extension...for only $30 more. And PSA's warranty and customer service are on par with SVS'. Seems like a pretty straightforward decision.

Just my 2¢...


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Are there not any other opinions?


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have not heard the PB12 but I so own the XV15 and love it. It is only $30 more than the PB12 by you get a bigger amp, bigger driver and a sub that will play louder and possibly extend a little deeper. 

While I don't doubt that the PB12 is a great sub, I don't think it is the value it once was. 
Also, customer service from both companies is top notch so nothing to worry about there.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank u very much for your input! It's always nice to hear from someone that actually owns the products your looking at.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

While I haven't heard those two subs, I also am looking for a new sub to replace my current SVS 16-46PC+ I bought new 10 years ago.

Like you I narrowed my choices to SVS and PSA. I'm just about decided that I will go with PSA for the following reasons;

1. I've been hearing that the PSA vented subs are great for music as well as HT. Seems the SVS ported subs, with the possible exception of the Ultra, mainly gets kudos for HT.

2. I think PSA offers more bang for the buck.

3. Having been personally affected 3 years ago when a company decided to move manufacturing overseas (our income still hasn't recovered since that layoff) the fact that SVS did this doesn't sit too well with me.

While this isn't quite what you were asking for, I hope it does help with your decision.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, the whole Svs moving operations overseas I did not know about. To me like yourself that does make s huge difference I'm a big believer in made in the US person, I won't even by a foreign vehicle! Been driving the same Chevy Silverado since 1994  thank u very much for your input and I think u may have put the nail in the coffin for me. Thanks again


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Saturn94 said:


> While I haven't heard those two subs, I also am looking for a new sub to replace my current SVS 16-46PC+ I bought new 10 years ago.
> 
> Like you I narrowed my choices to SVS and PSA. I'm just about decided that I will go with PSA for the following reasons;
> 
> ...


Oh! And good luck looking for a new sub  its been a adventure for me to say the least


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> Ok, the whole Svs moving operations overseas I did not know about. To me like yourself that does make s huge difference I'm a big believer in made in the US person, I won't even by a foreign vehicle! Been driving the same Chevy Silverado since 1994  thank u very much for your input and I think u may have put the nail in the coffin for me. Thanks again


While I don't have a problem with foreign made goods per se, it does bug me when when a US operation is canned in favor of moving overseas.

Btw, don't hate me, but I do drive a Toyota.....made in the US though. 



pddufrene said:


> Oh! And good luck looking for a new sub  its been a adventure for me to say the least


Thanks. It's been an adventure for me as well......and it ain't over yet as now I'm trying to decide which PSA model to get, single vs dual, etc.

I wish you luck as well in your sub search. Please let us know what you decide to get and report back when you get a chance to listen to it.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Saturn94 said:


> While I don't have a problem with foreign made goods per se, it does bug me when when a US operation is canned in favor of moving overseas.
> 
> Btw, don't hate me, but I do drive a Toyota.....made in the US though.
> 
> ...


LOL! I'm not gonna hate  well for me it looks like Friday morning ill be putting my order in for a PSA XV15  decision made. I wish I could get the 30 but that's out my price range and I wouldn't have no where to put something that big.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> LOL! I'm not gonna hate  well for me it looks like Friday morning ill be putting my order in for a PSA XV15  decision made. I wish I could get the 30 but that's out my price range and I wouldn't have no where to put something that big.


Yea! 

I'm looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol! I'm really looking forward to giving them


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I placed my order this morning for a PSA XV15! Now comes the long gruelling wait, come to find out they are on back order  
The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> I placed my order this morning for a PSA XV15! Now comes the long gruelling wait, come to find out they are on back order
> The suspense is killing me!


Yea! :jiggy:

The wait is the hard part. Tom mentioned there has been a delay in getting drivers from their supplier. I like that he keeps his customers posted on what's going on.

Did you get one of the veneer finishes or the standard finish?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Saturn94 said:


> Yea! :jiggy:
> 
> The wait is the hard part. Tom mentioned there has been a delay in getting drivers from their supplier. I like that he keeps his customers posted on what's going on.
> 
> Did you get one of the veneer finishes or the standard finish?


No I went with the standard finish, I thought of going with a finished veneer. But were I have to place it, it won't really be seen so there for would have been a waste of money. Ya Tom has been great at keeping us informed.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> No I went with the standard finish, I thought of going with a finished veneer. But were I have to place it, it won't really be seen so there for would have been a waste of money. Ya Tom has been great at keeping us uninformed.


I think you mean informed ?

I chose the standard finish in my dual Triax's. The cordovan cherry is beautiful, but my room is so dark I would never be able to see it. It it would have been for my living room I would have picked one of the veneers.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

raynist said:


> I think you mean informed ?de04
> 
> I chose the standard finish in my dual Triax's. The cordovan cherry is beautiful, but my room is so dark I would never be able to see it. It it would have been for my living room I would have picked one of the veneers.


I meant informed but my phone put uninformed, thanks for catching that. And I think the standard finish looks pretty cool, it has that truck bed liner look. It looks tough!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the standard finish, it is indestructible. 

I have a couple SVS subs that double as end tables. I would be afraid to do that with the veneers, they are too nice!


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

raynist said:


> I think you mean informed ?
> 
> I chose the standard finish in my dual Triax's. The cordovan cherry is beautiful, but my room is so dark I would never be able to see it. It it would have been for my living room I would have picked one of the veneers.


My system is in my living room, so appearance is an important factor. I'm glad PSA has started offering different finish options; though I wish they offered them on all models.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> I placed my order this morning for a PSA XV15! Now comes the long gruelling wait, come to find out they are on back order
> The suspense is killing me!


The longer wait will make it even sweeter when it arrives :bigsmile:

You made a great choice and the basic finish is actually pretty nice - At first it was kind of boring to me but now I like it. Also knowing that it is pretty damage proof is a big plus with a little one on the way :T


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

It's really hard to be patient with a Triax on order. I hope it ships this week.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

TheLaw612 said:


> The longer wait will make it even sweeter when it arrives :bigsmile:
> 
> You made a great choice and the basic finish is actually pretty nice - At first it was kind of boring to me but now I like it. Also knowing that it is pretty damage proof is a big plus with a little one on the way :T


Your right, durability is a good thing with little ones, animals, and everything else I have in my house.


----------

